# Adidas Evil Eye vs. Oakley Jawbreaker. Oder noch ne andere?



## RockAddict (24. April 2017)

Bin auf der suche nach einer guten Brille und bleibe immer bei den beiden hängen.
Finde beide von der Optik gut, die Passform finde ich auch fast identisch, haben ja beide viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und die Sicht ist auch vergleichbar.
Einziger Vorteil, die Adidas hat einen Einsatz für Korrekturgläser.
Darum frage ich euch, welche habt ihr/findet ihr besser, welche würdet ihr mir alternativ empfehlen?
Bei über 150 Ocken sollte das gut überlegt sein


----------



## P4LL3R (24. April 2017)

Ich hab die Oakley und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Vor allem die Prizm Gläser sind super 
Aber ich hab die Adidas leider noch nie probiert, also kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, welche von den beiden besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. April 2017)

100%, Alpina oder sogar optische von uvex gäbs zb auch...
http://www.alpina-sports.com/de-de/eyewear/eyewear/alpina-s-way-vlm-coal-matt-black-1/
http://www.uvex-sports.com/de/rx/


----------



## Rainer-75 (25. April 2017)

Hab ne evil eye pro mit dem klips für die sehstärke. Bin voll auf zufrieden damit und sie bricht nicht leicht. Wurde mir bei dem softball Hallenturnier mit nem geschlagenen Ball vom Kopf geschossen.der ball Schlug genau auf m seitenbügel auf. Brille viel auseinander, alles wieder zusammengeklipst und weiter gings. 
Nur der klips mit der sehstärke könnte bei langen Wimpern stören.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. April 2017)

Die Jawbreaker mit dem Prizm Trail Glas is schon verdammt nah an Perfektion. 
Kaufempfehlung


----------



## marci911 (26. April 2017)

Hab die Oakley Jawbreaker Prizm. Tolles Teil, einzig was stört ist das starke schwitzen/anlaufen beim bergfahren. Das hatte ich so mit keiner anderen Brille.


----------



## decay (26. April 2017)

Wär auch klar für Prizm. Macht Adidas was ähnliches inzwischen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. April 2017)

marci911 schrieb:


> Hab die Oakley Jawbreaker Prizm. Tolles Teil, einzig was stört ist das starke schwitzen/anlaufen beim bergfahren. Das hatte ich so mit keiner anderen Brille.


Hab ich nur wenig bis gar nicht. 
Haste das Glas nass gereinigt und die Beschichtung runter gerieben?


----------



## marci911 (26. April 2017)

War von Anfang an so... Fahr deshalb am Berg immer mit Brille aufm Helm. Aber so ganz glücklich bin ich damit nicht.


----------



## RockAddict (4. Mai 2017)

Es ist die Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro S geworden.
Gründe die dafür sprachen:
- Es gibt viele Optiker die den Korrektur-Clip bzw. Korrekturgläser anbieten.
- Ersatzgläser sind im Vergleich günstiger.

Mehr gabs es nicht. Wer keine Korrekturgläser braucht wird mit der Jawbreaker genau so glücklich. 
Qualität stimmt bei beiden.


----------



## brownbear (13. Mai 2017)

Adidas Zonyk Vario. Die beste Brille dich ich bis jetzt hatte. Robust, tolle Gläser, angenehm zu tragen. Nur leider etwas Teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## looka (28. Mai 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Es ist die Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro S geworden.
> Gründe die dafür sprachen:
> - Es gibt viele Optiker die den Korrektur-Clip bzw. Korrekturgläser anbieten.
> - Ersatzgläser sind im Vergleich günstiger.
> ...



Welche Gläser hast du genommen?
Ich überlege auch mir die Evil Eye zu zulegen. Und die Vario-Gläser find ich ganz interessant. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2017)

looka schrieb:


> Welche Gläser hast du genommen?
> Ich überlege auch mir die Evil Eye zu zulegen. Und die Vario-Gläser find ich ganz interessant.
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


Genau die habe ich.
"Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Black mat glow vario".
Die Gläser sind von der Anpassung her perfekt. Hab mir die zugelegt weil ich auch mal eine Tour Morgens im dunkeln starte und trotzdem was sehen will.
Einzig der Kontrast ist um einiges schlechter als bei den ganzen LST Gläser.
Aber das stört mich nicht. Im Zweifelsfall holt man sich da noch einen Satz von.


----------



## fastclimber (29. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die Evil Eye mit Korrekturgläsern, bin zufrieden, musste ein Korrekturglas reklamieren da der Optiker dies falsch ausgemessen hat. Die Gläaser sitzen näher am Auge als bei einer normalen Brille, bei stark fehlsichtigen wirkts sich der Abstand zwischen Auge und Korrekturglas aus. (Habe 7,5 Kurzsichtig)
Ich habe die braunen und die orangenen Scheiben, die braunen sind für das Fahren im Wald ungeeignet, dunkeln zu stark ab, die orangenen sind perfekt (für mich)


----------



## Mx343 (29. Mai 2017)

Ich hab aktuell noch eine alte Adidas evil eye wegen den Korrekturgläsern.
Die finde ich allerdings mittlerweile zu klein und habe mich jetzt für eine Swisseye View entschieden.
Preislich sind die Brillen echt eine Alternative da sie schon bei 60-70€ anfangen und nicht direkt 150€ kosten.


----------



## Timo S. (29. Mai 2017)

Bin für die Jawbreaker, erstens die Prizm Gläser sind klasse da kommt Adidas nicht mit und zweitens schaut die Evil Eye doch mal echt kagge aus...


----------



## aethys (31. Mai 2017)

Ich häng mich hier mal mit rein.
Hat jemand schon die "neue" Adidas Zonyk Aero Pro mit den LST Bright Vario Purple Gläsern und kann mir sagen wie die sich so schlagen?
Bin gerade auch am überlegen ob es die Oakley Radar EV Path Prizm Trail oder eben die Adidas werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (31. Mai 2017)

Rädär!


----------



## pmbarney (31. Mai 2017)

aethys schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier mal mit rein.
> Hat jemand schon die "neue" Adidas Zonyk Aero Pro mit den LST Bright Vario Purple Gläsern und kann mir sagen wie die sich so schlagen?
> Bin gerade auch am überlegen ob es die Oakley Radar EV Path Prizm Trail oder eben die Adidas werden soll.



Wenn du kannst ausprobieren! Wenn ich den Unterschied von VARiOtuned zu LST VARiOtuned lese, würde ich eher ohne LST nehmen da die Beschreibung Dämmerung ja gut zu den Lichtverhältnissen im Wald passt.
https://www.adidassporteyewear.com/de/s/technology/vario

Meine Frau hat die Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro Vario und ist begeistert. Ich habe die Oakley Radarlock Path Prizm Trail und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Unsere Fehlsichtigkeit gleichen wir beide mit Linsen aus. Die Adidas Korrektureinsätze funktionieren bei mir nicht da die zu nah am Auge sind und ich mit meine Wimpern hängen bleibe. Meine nächste MTB Brille hat auch Vario Gläser!


----------



## aethys (31. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank.
Ich hab mir jetzt einfach beide bestellt und die "schlechtere" wird zurück geschickt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (21. Juni 2017)

aethys schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Ich hab mir jetzt einfach beide bestellt und die "schlechtere" wird zurück geschickt.



Hallo,

kannst Du schon was zu den beiden Brillen sagen? Mich würde auch der Unterschied von den Vario Gläsern zu den Prizm Trail interessieren.


----------



## decay (21. Juni 2017)

Vario und Prizm sind aber 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Sachen, kann man zwar vergleichen, is halt aber wie Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Jocki (21. Juni 2017)

Ich empfehle Mountainbikern immer Variogläser. Die große Bandbreite der selbstönenden Gläser deckt von Nightrides, über Regenfahrten, schattigen Wäldern bis zu hochalpinen Ausflügen mit Schneefeldern alles ab. Die Prizm Trail Gläser sind auch super, aber für mich Spezialgläser mit relativ schmalen Einsatzbereich. Im Wald sind die Gläser sensationell, im Hochgebirge ist mir der Kontast aber zu extrem. Empfindliche Naturen fühlen sich mit den Gläsern Teilweise sogar geblendet. In der Dämmerung sind die Gäser dann schnell zu Dunkel. Das Prizm Daily bzw. Prizm Golf Glas ist Universeller einsetzbar.

Die "besten" Radsportbrillen sind für mich:

Oakley EV Zero Photochromic - superleicht, beste Belüftung. Nachteil: schlecht verglasbar, lässt sich einhändig kaum unter den Helm aufsetzen.

Oakley Jawbreaker- bester Windschutz, beste Bügel in Kombination mit Helm, gutes Scheibenwechselsystem. Nachteil: hält ohne Helm oder Mütze schlechter am Kopf als andere Modelle. Eingeschränkt Verglasbar.

Adidas Zonyk- beste Verarbeitung am Markt. Super anpassbar, großes Sichtfeld, super Windschutz. Gut Verglasbar. Nachteil: kräftige Bügel können an den Ohren Drücken.

Adidas Evil Eye Evo- sitzt bei den meisten Kunden am besten "im Gesicht". Größte Glasauswahl mit clear, vario, gletscherglas etc. am besten verglasbar sowohl mit Korrektur als auch direkt. Nachteil: Bei Direktverglasung wird die Brille weiter. Das muss der Optiker wissen und je nach Kopfgrösse mit einberechnen.

Allgemeine Vorteile Oakley: extrem kulant. Reklamationen werden auch bei stark malträtierten Brillen akzeptiert. Nachteil: teilweise sehr schlechte Ersatzteilversorgung

Allgemeine Vorteile Adidas: sehr lange Ersatzteiversorgung (bis zu 10 Jahre) Bruchgefährdete und Verschleissgefährdete Bauteile wie Scharniere, Nasenpads etc. können simpel , schnell und kostengünstig getauscht werden.


----------



## wubu (22. Juni 2017)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Mountainbikern immer Variogläser. Die große Bandbreite der selbstönenden Gläser deckt von Nightrides, über Regenfahrten, schattigen Wäldern bis zu hochalpinen Ausflügen mit Schneefeldern alles ab.


Ich empfehle immer 2 Brillen, je eine mit Vario- und Wechselgläsern. Bei der Adidas Evil Eye Evo gibts auch die Variogläser zum Wechseln, sind aber unverhältnismäßig teuer. Bei konstanten Lichtverhältnissen ist das jeweils passende Glas immer besser, bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen sind Variogläser besser.

Variogläser sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei, sie haben absolut keinen Kontrast, sie hellen auch nicht auf (wie gelbe Gläser). Sie sind unterschiedlich, die von Alpina gehen von Schutzstufe S1-S3, S1 ist schon einen Tick zu dunkel für Nachtfahrten. Wenn die Sonne morgens/abends tief steht, wird man geblendet, weil die UV-Strahlung dann zu gering ist und die Gläser nicht abdunkeln. Ebenso gibt es bewölkte/bedeckte Tage, an denen die Wolken aber so dünn sind, daß genug UV-Strahlung durchkommt und die Gläser abdunkeln - obwohl es nicht hell ist! Da mußte ich mich entscheiden: Blindfahrt oder Insekten in den Augen.

Und ich empfehle immer *probieren*! Wie Klamotten, muß zum Körper passen. Die Adidas Evil Eye Evo paßt mir perfekt, die Adidas Zonyk leider nicht optimal.


----------



## aethys (22. Juni 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst Du schon was zu den beiden Brillen sagen? Mich würde auch der Unterschied von den Vario Gläsern zu den Prizm Trail interessieren.



Job habe beide Brillen da gehabt. Bin mit beiden auch bei unterschiedlichsten Wetterbedingungen gefahren. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, sind sie auch nur bedingt vergleichbar. Die Oakley Prizm Gläser fand ich hatten einen besseren Kontrast vor allem im Wald als die Adidas LST vario. Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Adidas LST einen schlechten Kontrast haben. Vor allem für mich der vorher ohne Brille gefahren ist.
Die Adidas LST vario können ihren Vorteil dafür klar bei sehr wechselhaften Wetterbedingungen ausspielen. Klar aufm Gletscher habe ich sie nicht testen können. Aber in solche Regionen komme ich eh nie mit dem Bike.
Ich habe mich auf Grund des größeren Einsatzbereiches dann für die Adidas LST vario entschieden. Sicher die Oakley Prizm sind auch Wahnsinnsscheiben. Vor allem wenn man auf Kontrast steht. Aber die anpassende Tönung der Adidas vario Gläser war für mich entscheidender.
Hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig. Sind halt nur meine Eindrücke als Sportbrillen-Laie.


----------



## Bettina (22. Juni 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst Du schon was zu den beiden Brillen sagen? Mich würde auch der Unterschied von den Vario Gläsern zu den Prizm Trail interessieren.


Ich hatte die Prizm Trail und die Zero Photochromic von Oakley da.
Die Prizm Trail ist toll, aber im Wald mir schon fast zu dunkel. Also ging die zurück. Die Photochromic ist genial  Nehme ich nur noch. Damit kann ich auch trotz altersschwacher Augen das GPS lesen. Nur beim Autofahren kommt eine andere Sonnenbrille auf die Nase.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (22. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir nun mal die Adidas LST vario purple mirror bestellt. Lieferzeit wohl Anfang Juli, da die gerade vergriffen sind. Hoffe mal die passen dann zu meinen Bedürfnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrainer (22. Juni 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nun mal die Adidas LST vario purple mirror bestellt. Lieferzeit wohl Anfang Juli, da die gerade vergriffen sind. Hoffe mal die passen dann zu meinen Bedürfnissen.


----------



## frittenullnull (28. Juni 2017)

aethys schrieb:


> Job habe beide Brillen da gehabt. Bin mit beiden auch bei unterschiedlichsten Wetterbedingungen gefahren. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, sind sie auch nur bedingt vergleichbar. Die Oakley Prizm Gläser fand ich hatten einen besseren Kontrast vor allem im Wald als die Adidas LST vario. Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Adidas LST einen schlechten Kontrast haben. Vor allem für mich der vorher ohne Brille gefahren ist.
> Die Adidas LST vario können ihren Vorteil dafür klar bei sehr wechselhaften Wetterbedingungen ausspielen. Klar aufm Gletscher habe ich sie nicht testen können. Aber in solche Regionen komme ich eh nie mit dem Bike.
> Ich habe mich auf Grund des größeren Einsatzbereiches dann für die Adidas LST vario entschieden. Sicher die Oakley Prizm sind auch Wahnsinnsscheiben. Vor allem wenn man auf Kontrast steht. Aber die anpassende Tönung der Adidas vario Gläser war für mich entscheidender.
> Hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig. Sind halt nur meine Eindrücke als Sportbrillen-Laie.



Kannst du schon was zu der Adidas LST vario bei Nacht sagen? 
Kann nicht einschätzen, ob für Nachtfahren und den Winter noch klare Gläser von nöten sind?


----------



## aethys (28. Juni 2017)

Zu Nachtfahrten würde ich die LST vario persönlich nicht benutzen. Ist viel zu dunkel. Dämmerung geht noch.
Wenn dann die vario antifog. Die Scheibe macht von fast komplett klar bis dunkel alles. Hat dann aber wohl kein LST. Aber selbst hab ich sie auch noch nicht in Aktion erlebt.


----------



## ramtb (23. Juli 2017)

Ich will die Evil Eye auch mal testen. Gibt es einen Unterschied von Vario clear und Vario Purple? Vorteile? Nachteile?


----------



## hometrainer (23. Juli 2017)

Adidas weil sie in Austria zu mehr als fairen Löhnen produziert wird.


----------



## aethys (23. Juli 2017)

vario clear ist halt eine Klarscheibe. Hat eine Lichttransmission von 82-13% je nach UV-Belastung.
vario purple so gibt es nicht. Gibt es nur in Verbindung mit LST und Verspiegelung(mirror). Diese hat eine Lichttransmission von 62-13%.
Musst du für dich wissen was für dich wichtiger ist. Gläser die du auch bei dunkleren Verhältnissen fahren kannst -> vario clear
Mehr Kontrast -> LST vario purple mirror (für mich funktionieren sie noch in der Dämmerung, aber für Nachtfahrten nicht zu gebrauchen)


----------



## HaegarHH (24. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich "nur" meine alte Evil Eye mit neuem Clip versehen lassen ... 

Ich habe links Keratokonus (recht spezielle Hornhautverkrümmung) mit dazu passendem recht speziellem Glas. Dazu hatte ich mir dann die "neue" Evil Eye Halfrim in L mit den LST Purple Mirror Vario genommen, nun ja, die Gläser waren eigentlich der eine Grund, der andere, dass ich seit ein paar Jahren laufe und mir da die alte Evil Eye zu wenig hinterlüftet wird für den Clip.

Großes Problem ergäbe sich dann, dass ich heftige Reflexionen hatte, ich habe mit der Brille jede Lichtquelle exakt dreimal gesehen, tagsüber kaum ein Problem. Aufwendige Ursachenforschung, der Clip fehlerfrei. Wechsel von dem Clip auf die Befestigung an den Nasenpads, div. andere Filter, andere Brillen und Größen .... heraus gekommen ist dann eine Evil Eye Halfrim aber in S, die passt gerade noch und die Gläser sind halt schon anders gekrümmt als bei der L und damit für ich deutlich geeigneter. Die Gläser über Nasenpad sitzen dichter an den Filtern und reduzieren auch, aber LST Purple Mirror Vario Filter machen immer noch deutliche Probleme, auch weil die auch von innen heftig spiegeln / beschichtet sind. Das neue Gestell hatte die normalen Green Mirror dabei, die funktionieren problemlos, dazu habe ich mir dann die clear vario gekauft, auch die ohne Probleme. Allerdings finde ich, dass Regen vermutlich durch die fehlende Hydrophobierung deutlich mehr Probleme macht und gerade bei feuchtem Wetter die Gläser nicht optimal sind, da sind tlw. die green mirror sogar besser, so lange das Licht reicht. 

Seit heute teste ich die LST Bright Blue Mirror, im Regen schon mal deutlich besser als die drei anderen, im Dunkeln muss ich noch testen.


----------



## chilla13 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich teile die Meinung nicht, dass Variogläser bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen besser sind. Es kommt sehr darauf an, wie schnell die Lichtverhältnisse wechseln. Bei raschem Wechsel von Licht und Schatten finde ich die Variogläser meiner Zonyk Pro schon fast kriminell. In XC Rennen bin ich schon zwei Mal gestürzt, weil ich mit abgedunkelter Brille in eine finstere Waldpassage gerauscht bin und es so dunkel war, dass ich schlicht nix mehr gesehen habe.
Jetzt fahre ich wieder mit einheitlich getöntem Glas; entweder klar, oder leicht getönt. Wirklich dunkle Gläser trage ich nur auf dem Rennrad und auf dem Gletscher


----------



## frittenullnull (25. Juli 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> aber LST Purple Mirror Vario Filter machen immer noch deutliche Probleme, auch weil die auch von innen heftig spiegeln / beschichtet sind.



die erfahrung kann ich zum teil teilen! gerade wenn man in räumen ist wo licht brennt, spiegeln die mirror gläser teilweise innen.
diese spiegelung verstärkt sich aus meiner sicht dann auf den kanten der rantlosen clips…
im freien hatte ich damit bis jetzt aber noch groß keine probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianNO (1. August 2017)

Moin 

Mal abgesehen von der Sicht......ich hab immer mal wieder bei verschiedenen Billen mit Schweiss zu kämpfen, der mit 
irgendwann in die Augen läuft und anfängt zu brennen.

Die Adidas-Brillen haben ja oben einen kleinen Schwamm. 
Taugt das was oder wie løst ihr das Problem, abgesehen von einer Tennissocke auf der Stirn?

Mvh

Christian


----------



## fastclimber (1. August 2017)

Bei mir reicht der "Schwamm" an der Adidas Brille dass nix in die Augen läuft. Wird irgendwie drumherum geleitet, nicht aufgesaugt. Das wäre schnell voll. Wenn ich bei heissem Wetter länger steil bergauf muss dann ist das bei mir schon fast ein steter Strom aus Schweiss. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Halfrim evil eye. Das dunkle Glas ist für mich unbrauchbar zum biken, da ich nix sehe wenn ich vom Hellen in den Wald fahre. Selbst das Orangene kann da schon stören. Meist nehme ich das ganz durchsichtige. Hab mich einmal auf die Vresse gelegt als ich im Wald plötzlich nix mehr gesehen habe. Bei den hellen Gläsern sieht es halt ein wenig Kacke aus wenn man die innen eingesteckte Brille zur Augenkorrektur von aussen sieht. Aber is mir wurscht, bin schon verheiratet und nimmer auf der Jagd haha


----------



## frittenullnull (1. August 2017)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Bei den hellen Gläsern sieht es halt ein wenig Kacke aus wenn man die innen eingesteckte Brille zur Augenkorrektur von aussen sieht. Aber is mir wurscht, bin schon verheiratet und nimmer auf der Jagd haha



haha, so werde ich das dann in den wintermonaten auch sehen


----------



## frittenullnull (7. August 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Seit heute teste ich die LST Bright Blue Mirror, im Regen schon mal deutlich besser als die drei anderen, im Dunkeln muss ich noch testen.



Wie bist du nun mit den LST Bright Blue Mirror zufrieden? Wie sieht es Abends im Wald aus? Was macht die Spiegelung des Mirror auf dem Clip?


----------



## HaegarHH (19. August 2017)

Lass mich doch erstmal auspacken, so nach 3 Wochen in den Westalpen 



frittenullnull schrieb:


> Wie bist du nun mit den LST Bright Blue Mirror zufrieden?


Sind eigentlich unterm Strich meine Lieblingsgläser (geworden). Ich hatte dabei …

Green Mirror … sind die coolsten  und wenn es wirklich richtig Sonne hat, dann trage ich sie auch sehr gerne, weil halt nicht die Nachteile der … 
Clear Vario … für mich tönen die häufig nicht genug stark ein, 2.500m die ganze Nacht vorher Regen und Gewitter, also glasklare  Luft usw. usw. der Sonne fast entgegen und sie haben nur ein zartes Grau , die Sonne Mittags über mir, die Strasse, der Fels alles gleissend hell, kaum eine Tönung erkennbar. Werde nächste Woche beim Optiker mal bitten, die zu kontrollierenden, weil meine Alltagsbrille mit selbstönenden Gläsern ist da deutlich besser / schneller / dunkler. 

LST Bright Blue Mirror … bei schlechte(re)m Wetter erste Wahl, sie auch gleich alles viel sonniger, freundlicher aus, ich finde es ist ein Effekt bemerkbar und mir reicht häufig die zarte Tönung, zumindest habe ich mich damit auch bei sonnigem Wetter deutlich besser gefühlt, als mit den Clear Vario. Nur nach so 2-3 Tagen am Stück muss dann mal was anderes in die Brille, weil irgendwann hat man das Gefühl, man kann die Farbveränderung kaum noch ertragen. Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass das Gegenüber zwar tlw. ein wenig irritiert war, andererseits man wegen der kaum noch erkennbaren Doppelverglasung für komplett sehbehindert gehalten wurde. 

*ABER* Fliegen scheinen diese Farbe zu lieben  in Gegenden mit sehr vielen Fliegen, wo ich dann bergauf sehr langsam war oder gar schieben musste, hatte ich förmlich Ballungsgebiete auf den Gläsern, klar überall anders, wo Schweiss lief oder eher noch gelaufen war, auch, aber gerade auf den Gläsern extrem. Einmal bewusst gewechselt auf die Clear, Reduktion um geschätzt Faktor 5-8.




frittenullnull schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Abends im Wald aus?


War bisher nicht Abends im Wald damit, bei schlechtem Wetter fand ich es gut, gerade auch bei Regen oder auch Wetter, was Beschlagen fördert. In beiden Situationen deutlich weniger Probleme damit, als mit den Clear, liegt auch an den unterschiedlich hydrophoben Beschichtungen, btw. da sind die Green Mirror durch "H+" noch besser. 

Hatte sie vor dem Urlaub einmal auch Abends beim Autofahren auf und hatte selbst da keine Probleme.




frittenullnull schrieb:


> Was macht die Spiegelung des Mirror auf dem Clip?


Für die alte hatte ich normale "orangene" Gläser, ob irgendwas Active, kann ich nicht sagen, könnte aber sein. Auf jeden Fall finde ich die LST Bright Blue Mirror auch bei hellerem (Sonnen-)licht angenehmer, so als wenn die Verspiegelung wirklich dem Licht ein wenig die Intensität nehmen würde, die alten orangenen Gläser hätte ich da sicher nicht benutzt / benutzen können.


----------



## frittenullnull (4. September 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Lass mich doch erstmal auspacken, so nach 3 Wochen in den Westalpen
> 
> 
> Sind eigentlich unterm Strich meine Lieblingsgläser (geworden). Ich hatte dabei …
> ...


hallo & sorry für die späte rückmeldung!
ich war/hatte urlaub 
super feedback! werde es jetzt mal in ruhe durchgehen – aber ich denke, ich werde die LST Bright Blue Mirror mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. September 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Lass mich doch erstmal auspacken, so nach 3 Wochen in den Westalpen
> 
> 
> Sind eigentlich unterm Strich meine Lieblingsgläser (geworden). Ich hatte dabei …
> ...




Was hat das Gespräch mit dem Optiker ergeben ,wegen den Vario Gläsern ?


----------



## HaegarHH (4. September 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Was hat das Gespräch mit dem Optiker ergeben ,wegen den Vario Gläsern ?



Also die Gläser sind so weit in Ordnung … leider 

Die "Transition" in meiner normalen Brille tönen halt nur einfach schneller und dunkler und … weil sie halt anders sind. Problem auf der Tour war auch, dass es zu heiss war  DAS muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, es gibt Gläser für eine Sonnenbrille, die aber je heisser es wird, desto schlechter arbeiten  So wie bekanntermassen bei Minustemperaturen die (Transition)-Gläser ultra-schnell reagieren und sehr, sehr, sehr dunkel werden, so ist zumindest bei den EvilEye-Gläsern ab ca. 25° mit deutlichem Nachlassen der Funktion zu rechnen, ich hatte tlw. an oder über 36°, also Pech gehabt.


----------



## frittenullnull (11. September 2017)

@HaegarHH – mal noch eine frage.
sind die ränder deines clips poliert oder matt? ich hab meine nämlich nachträglich mattieren lassen.
nun komme ich mit den clips nochmal deutlich besser zurecht. ich habe quasi keine spiegelungen mehr und auch find ich den übergang wo der clip aufhört nicht mehr so hart.
jetzt klappt sogar die fahrt mit dem LST purple mirror vario filter


----------



## HaegarHH (11. September 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> @HaegarHH – mal noch eine frage.
> sind die ränder deines clips poliert oder matt? ich hab meine nämlich nachträglich mattieren lassen.



Die sind mittlerweile / schon länger mattiert, dadurch nehme ich den Rand ein wenig mehr war, aber das stört nicht. Reflektionen habe ich aber auch damit noch, gerade Nachts bei konzentriert hellen Lichtquellen, z. B. Autoscheinwerfer, aber halt nur noch sehr vereinzelt und weniger. 

Mit der ersten Brille kamen vier Autos entgegenen … ich habe insgesamt 24 Lichter gesehen, jetzt spiegeln vielleicht noch die 2 hellsten und ich muss konzentriert darauf achten, um beide Reflektionen zu sehen, sprich ich bin bei 8 Lichtern zzgl. 3-4 Reflektionen. Muss aber auch feststellen, dass es eindeutig mit dem Glas zusammenhängt. Je mehr Schichten in dem Glas sind, desto problematischer ist es, sprich das klare Vario deutlich mehr Reflexionen, als das LST Bright Blue Mirror und das noch etwas mehr als das Green Mirror. DAS ärgert mich schon, weil das Vario habe ich für 100,- dazu gekauft, in der hellen Sonne wird es nicht richtig dunkel und als echtes Nachtglas zum Radfahren ist es auch nicht optimal.


----------



## frittenullnull (11. September 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Die sind mittlerweile / schon länger mattiert, dadurch nehme ich den Rand ein wenig mehr war, aber das stört nicht. Reflektionen habe ich aber auch damit noch, gerade Nachts bei konzentriert hellen Lichtquellen, z. B. Autoscheinwerfer, aber halt nur noch sehr vereinzelt und weniger.
> 
> Mit der ersten Brille kamen vier Autos entgegenen … ich habe insgesamt 24 Lichter gesehen, jetzt spiegeln vielleicht noch die 2 hellsten und ich muss konzentriert darauf achten, um beide Reflektionen zu sehen, sprich ich bin bei 8 Lichtern zzgl. 3-4 Reflektionen. Muss aber auch feststellen, dass es eindeutig mit dem Glas zusammenhängt. Je mehr Schichten in dem Glas sind, desto problematischer ist es, sprich das klare Vario deutlich mehr Reflexionen, als das LST Bright Blue Mirror und das noch etwas mehr als das Green Mirror. DAS ärgert mich schon, weil das Vario habe ich für 100,- dazu gekauft, in der hellen Sonne wird es nicht richtig dunkel und als echtes Nachtglas zum Radfahren ist es auch nicht optimal.



ok, im dunkeln in combi mit scheinwefern habe ich sie noch zu wenig getestet.
werde mir auf jeden fall als nächstest mal die lst bright blue bestellen 
wo hast du sie bestellt?


----------



## HaegarHH (11. September 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> wo hast du sie bestellt?


Ganz normal bei meinem Optiker, auch wenn das dann ca. 10,- mehr als im Netz gewesen sind, aber bei den ganzen Problemen will ich lieber jemanden vor Ort haben, dem ich sie ggf. auf den Tisch knallen kann und sagen, hätten sie aber wissen müssen.


----------



## BikeRaver (17. Dezember 2017)

Welches Glas bei der Adidas evil eye Halfrim Pro würdet ihr für MTB Marathons empfeheln?
Bin am überlegen ob ich das LST Vario Purple Mirror oder die LST Bright Glas nehme.


----------



## HaegarHH (17. Dezember 2017)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Welches Glas bei der Adidas evil eye Halfrim Pro würdet ihr für MTB Marathons empfeheln?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich das LST Vario Purple Mirror oder die LST Bright Glas nehme.



Ich habe ja das LST Active Bright Blue Mirror und verwende das gerne und gerade auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen, aber wenn es wirklich um Nachts geht, verliert man IMHO doch zu viel Licht. Wobei das natürlich sehr stark ggf. von der Lichtfarbe und auch der Beschaffenheit der Gegend abhängt. Sind das eher "normale" Marathons, oder auch Nacht- bzw. 24h-Rennen?

Zweiter Punkt, die Varios tönen recht schnell, aber enttönen recht langsam, sprich von der Sonne in den Wald und man sieht … NIX! Auch meine anderen obigen Punkte beachten.

Wenn ich wirklich nur EIN Glas wählen könnte, dann wieder das LST Active Bright Blue Mirror


Btw. ich habe seit ein paar Wochen sehr deutliche Probleme mit Beschlagen. Die angeblich bessere Belüftung der Halfrim gegenüber meiner alten "normalen" Evil Eye ist eher bescheiden. Während die Filter alleine kaum Beschlagsneigung haben, aber auch hier merkt man Unterschiede in der Veredlung des Glases, setzt es sich zwischen Clip und Glas sehr zäh fest. Vom Optiker habe ich nun FuckFog bekommen, hilft leider nur sehr vordergründig, denn jedes "ehemalige Beschlagen", was verhindert wird, wird als Feuchtigkeit auf den Filtern etc. gebunden. Tagsüber ist das noch ok, Nachts unfahrbar, weil es zu sehr deutlichen Spiegelungen, Lichtbrechungen usw. führt. Und Irgendwann gibt auch FuckFog auf und man hat nur noch mehr Feuchtigkeit in der Brille. Btw. bei Regen komplett sinnentleert, weil da das Wasser kaum noch von der Zwischenseite abläuft, weil es so schön eingefangen wird.


----------



## BikeRaver (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich fahre eher normale Marathons, keine 24h oder Nachtrennen.
Ich habe momentan eine normale Uvex Vario mit der bin ich nicht zufrieden die läuft immer an und der Schweiß läuft in die Augen und die Farben sind sehr blaß.
Ich erhoffe mir von den Farbigen Gläsern mehr Kontrast im Wald.


----------



## HaegarHH (17. Dezember 2017)

@BikeRaver hast Du da noch einen Korrektureinsatz drin oder nutzt Du die "nur so"? Das ist IMHO ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied in Bezug auf Beschlagen. Dann darauf achten, dass wenn EvilEye die entsprechend beschichteten Gläser zu nehmen. 

Ich denke Schweiss in den Augen wirst Du andere Lösungen bemühen müssen, dieser lustige Aufsatz der Pro-Modelle liegt sowieso nicht komplett an und ist von der Auslegung her auch nicht geeignet wirklich Schweiss aufzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRaver (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe keinen Korrektureinsatz drin.


----------



## BikeRaver (17. Dezember 2017)

Für mich ist denke mal eher die entscheidende Frage ob die Vario purple oder LST Bright  besser für Marathons geeignet ist bei ständig wechselnden Lichtbedingungen im Wald bzw. von Wiese in den Wald und umgekehrt.

Ich habe schon die Oaklay da gehabt aber die ist ja riesig groß, die Adidas in Größe S passt wirklich super.


----------



## HaegarHH (17. Dezember 2017)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Für mich ist denke mal eher die entscheidende Frage ob die Vario purple oder LST Bright  besser für Marathons geeignet ist bei ständig wechselnden Lichtbedingungen im Wald bzw. von Wiese in den Wald und umgekehrt.


Wie schon geschrieben, AUS dem Wald raus wird mit der Vario alles fein sein, IN den Wald rein wirst Du blind sein.

Btw. je kälter, desto schneller und dunkler tönt der Filter, bei Temperaturen von deutlich Richtung 30° nur sehr, sehr mäßig.


----------



## treki (19. Dezember 2017)

Jocki schrieb:


> Adidas Zonyk- beste Verarbeitung am Markt. Super anpassbar, großes Sichtfeld, super Windschutz. Gut Verglasbar. Nachteil: kräftige Bügel können an den Ohren Drücken.



Kann die Zonyk direkt verglast werden?


----------



## Scholzi (31. Dezember 2017)

BikeRaver schrieb:


> Für mich ist denke mal eher die entscheidende Frage ob die Vario purple oder LST Bright  besser für Marathons geeignet ist bei ständig wechselnden Lichtbedingungen im Wald bzw. von Wiese in den Wald und umgekehrt.
> 
> Ich habe schon die Oaklay da gehabt aber die ist ja riesig groß, die Adidas in Größe S passt wirklich super.


Servus,
ich habe 2 Evil Eye Halfrim u. fahre die Vario Gläser im Winter. Die Abdunklung u. Aufhellung braucht zwischen 20-u. 30 Sek. Für mich im Winter das beste Glas, welches auch am wenigsten beschlägt. Bei einem Nachtrennen im Wald bei -2° hat sie super funktioniert.10 km/h reichten um beschlagfrei zu sein.
80% des Jahres fahre ich mit den LST Bright Silver H Gläsern. Sind orange/silber verspiegelt u. SF2. Sind für mich die besten bei Licht/Schatten Verhältnissen im Wald. Dort sind mir SF3-Gläser zu dunkel. Je nach Tour bei "Traumwetter" u. 100% Sonnenschein nutze ich auch die LST Blue Mirror H SF3. Ich nutze die Halfrim auch zum Skifahren mit SF3 Gläsern.


----------



## BikeRaver (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Vario Purple geholt, gefällt mir sehr gut aber richtig testen kann man bei dem Wetter leider nicht


----------



## Vormi (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Evil Eye Nutzer, ich habe mir letztes Jahr im August auf Grund eures Beitrages hier die Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro L black matt /LST bright vario purple mirror gekauft. Allerdings ist mir bei einem Sturz im Dezember die Brille gebrochen. Direkt am Rahmen über dem Glas. Das heißt ich bräuchte lediglich den Rahmen neu, Nose-Pad, Schweißschutz, Gläser und Bügel habe ich alles da. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit diesen irgendwo zu beziehen? Online finde ich dazu leider nichts


----------



## HaegarHH (25. Januar 2018)

Vormi schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit diesen irgendwo zu beziehen? Online finde ich dazu leider nichts


Also mein Optiker hier direkt vor Ort, der entsprechend Adidas Partner ist (bzw. Partner des Partners von Adidas), kann das fast alles einzeln als Ersatzteil bestellen. Zumindest Scharniere, Bügel, Nasenpads … hatte ich schon mal nachgeordert.


----------



## Vormi (25. Januar 2018)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Also mein Optiker hier direkt vor Ort, der entsprechend Adidas Partner ist (bzw. Partner des Partners von Adidas), kann das fast alles einzeln als Ersatzteil bestellen. Zumindest Scharniere, Bügel, Nasenpads … hatte ich schon mal nachgeordert.



Ok werde ich mal anfragen gehen. Muss nur schauen, ob ich einen Optiker mit Adidas-Partnerschaft in der Nähe habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (25. Januar 2018)

Vormi schrieb:


> Ok werde ich mal anfragen gehen. Muss nur schauen, ob ich einen Optiker mit Adidas-Partnerschaft in der Nähe habe




das macht jeder Optiker der die Adidas Brillen in seinem Sortiment hat.


----------



## Belchenradler (29. Januar 2018)

Fahre seit 3-4 Jahren eine Rudy Project Agon für Rennrad und MTB mit verschiedenen Wechselgläsern. Zuerst hatte ich selbsttönend / photochromic, dann transparent, dann gelb. Bislang immer ohne optische Anpassung, jetzt neuerdings mit Anpassung. Mir ging es  primär immer um den Augenschutz vor Zugluft (RR) und Dreck (MTB), nicht um Lichtschutz. Meine Augen sind nicht lichtempfindlich, sondern eher das genaue Gegenteil: Bei zu wenig, oder diffusem Licht, nimmt meine Sehschärfe deutlich ab. Für's Rennrad, bei Sonnenschein, wären selbsttönenden Gläser für mich noch O.K., auf anspruchsvollen MTB-Trails mit wechselndem, oder diffusem Licht, aber ein no-go. Im Alltag, tagsüber trage ich bislang keine Brille, nachts zum Autofahren trage ich eine.

Rudy Project bietet 3 Varianten an optischen Anpassungen an (preislich aufsteigend):

1. Clip ins ("Brille hinter der Brille" die über die Nasenbügel gesteckt wird = Doppelverglasung) 
2. Direkt Clips (statt der Rudy Project Wechselgläser, werden li. und re. optisch angepasste Gläser auf kleinen "halfrims" befestigt, die sich wie Wechselgläser in das Gestell einklicken lassen, optisch wenig auffallen und das Sichtfeld nicht einschränken) 
3. Direkt Verglasungen (angepasste Gläser, ohne Rahmen, direkt in das Gestell)

Habe mich nun für optisch angepasste Direkt Clips entschieden mit entspiegelten und gehärteten, gelben Gläsern. Nach einigen Fahrten sowohl auf dem Rennrad (u.a. auch nachts, Weg nach hause), wie auf dem MTB (Trails bei unterschiedlichen Lichtbedingungen) muss ich sagen, daß ich bislang sehr zufrieden bin mit meiner Wahl. Habe jetzt ein kontrastreiches, gestochen scharfes Bild, ohne Verzerrungen. Das Beschlagen der Gläser bergauf, oder im Stand hat eher leicht abgenommen. Preislich noch deutlich billiger als die Direktverglasung, allerdings auch kein Schnäppchen ...


----------



## aethys (29. Juni 2018)

Muss mich nochmal nach gut einem Jahr zu Wort melden bezüglich der LST Bright Vario Purple Gläser.
Hatte jetzt eine längere Regenfahrt. Als ich dann wieder zu Hause war, hat sich eine kleine Luftblase unter der äußersten Schicht gebildet. Diese hat sich dann bis zum Rand ausgebreitet, sodass jetzt ein Großteil des Glases betroffen ist.
Ist dies bei jemand anderem auch passiert?


----------



## Trail-Fox (29. Juni 2018)

aethys schrieb:


> Ist dies bei jemand anderem auch passiert?
> Anhang anzeigen 746959


Das genau hatte ich noch nicht, aber unter anderem schon Risse in den Gläsern.
Adidas tauschte diese anstandslos um und ich würde davon ausgehen, dass das in Deinem Fall ähnlich gehandhabt wird.


----------



## RockAddict (29. Juni 2018)

Bin mittlerweile auch sehr enttäuscht von den Gläser.
Ich behandle die Brille wie ein rohes Ei und trotzdem sehen die Gläser schon stark verkratzt aus.
Die Gläser meiner alltags Brille, die ich mehrmals am Tag durch die Gegend werfe, sehen aus wie neu.
Wie wäre es wenn man aus dem gleichen Material Adidas Gläser fertigt?


----------



## aethys (29. Juni 2018)

Ich hab meine Brille auch wie ein rohes Ei behandelt. Bei dem Preis dachte ich mir, machst du Mal ne Sonderbehandlung.



Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Adidas tauschte diese anstandslos um und ich würde davon ausgehen, dass das in Deinem Fall ähnlich gehandhabt wird.


Machen die das auch bei 1 Jahr alten Gläsern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D_minik (9. Juli 2018)

Hey, da hier wohl einige Jawbreaker besitzer unter euch sind, habe ich da mal eine Frage.

Habe mir diese heute gekauft, und beim auspacken gesehen, dass kein wechsel Nasenpad mit dabei war, sowie ich es bei mehreren Lieferumfang Beschreibungen,  und unboxing Videos gesehen hatte. Auf nachfrage beim Verkäufer, welcher tatsächlich extra noch in eine andere verpackte Jawbreaker geschaut hat, hieß es dann, dass diese wohl einfach nicht mehr mit dabei sind.

Nun die Frage: wäre das ersatz Nasenpad in einer anderen größe, zur Anpassung an die jeweilige Gesichtsform, oder tatsächlich nur ein reiner Ersatz in der selben größe? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juli 2018)

Servus,

ich möchte mich hier auch mal einklinken, da ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Brille bin. 
Ich hatte kurzzeitig die 100% Speedcraft, welche nun aber weg kommt, da sie nicht mehr unter meinen neuen Helm passt :-( 
Als Ersatz habe ich mal die POC Cravt  13.3 bestellte. Diese werde ich aber leider zurück schicken, da sie mir fürs MTB einfach viel zu dunkel ist. :-(
Jetzt wäre es natürlich super, wenn die neue Brille ein Vario Glas hat. Sehr interessant ist natürlich die Jawbreaker von Oakley. 
Der Markt bietet aber natürlich auch noch viele andere Brillen. Unter andrem finde ich die Adidasl Zonky (Aero) Pro L sehr nett. Hat jemand diese Brille schon mal getestet? Bzw stimmt es wirklich, dass die Gläser von Adidas so schnell zerkratzen?


----------



## aethys (26. Juli 2018)

Zunächst einmal meine Adidas-Brille wurde problemlos ausgetauscht. Also falls auch jemand so ein Problem hat, innerhalb von einer Woche hatte ich ein neues Glas.



xlacherx schrieb:


> Bzw stimmt es wirklich, dass die Gläser von Adidas so schnell zerkratzen?



Leider ja. Aber bei mir waren es nur Microkratzer die man nur bei richtigem Lichteinfall gesehen hat und wenn man die Brille trägt merkt man davon nichts mehr. Hab sie aber auch bei jeglichem Wetter eingesetzt. Bedingt dadurch bekommt man nun mal Dreck ins Gesicht und auf die Brille. Und wenn man dann in der Eile den Dreck mit dem Trikot oder was auch immer abwischt, schmiert man die Partikel halt übers Glas. Sind halt leider nicht so widerstandsfähig wie normale Brillengläser.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juli 2018)

aethys schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal meine Adidas-Brille wurde problemlos ausgetauscht. Also falls auch jemand so ein Problem hat, innerhalb von einer Woche hatte ich ein neues Glas.
> 
> 
> 
> Leider ja. Aber bei mir waren es nur Microkratzer die man nur bei richtigem Lichteinfall gesehen hat und wenn man die Brille trägt merkt man davon nichts mehr. Hab sie aber auch bei jeglichem Wetter eingesetzt. Bedingt dadurch bekommt man nun mal Dreck ins Gesicht und auf die Brille. Und wenn man dann in der Eile den Dreck mit dem Trikot oder was auch immer abwischt, schmiert man die Partikel halt übers Glas. Sind halt leider nicht so widerstandsfähig wie normale Brillengläser.



Na dann hoff ich mal dass das bei mir nicht passiert. Ich hab mir jetzt die Zynok aero pro mit vario Glas gekauft


----------



## NomadFX (9. August 2018)

Ganz klar Evil Eye mit Vario Bright Purple LST Gläsern. Die fahr ich sogar nachts 
Das mit schnellen verkratzen kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Habe schon diverse Kleinteile von Bäumen aufs' Glas bekommen, die sehen noch aus wie neu.


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2018)

gibt es sowas wie ne Jawbreaker (großes Sichtfeld) mit klaren Gläsern für schmales Gesicht und schmalen Geldbeutel?


----------



## hemorider (23. August 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> gibt es sowas wie ne Jawbreaker (großes Sichtfeld) mit klaren Gläsern für schmales Gesicht und schmalen Geldbeutel?


https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-cycling-glasses.html

wird bei uns gern genutzt


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. September 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-cycling-glasses.html
> 
> wird bei uns gern genutzt



Kann man sich bei diesen offensichtlichen Kopien eigentlich ruhigen Gewissens auf den UV Schutz verlassen?


----------



## hemorider (21. September 2018)

Ali sagt ja. Genaue Messinstrumente liegen mir leider nicht vor.


----------



## GuyHardforks (21. September 2018)

Polycarbonate schützt zuverlässig vor uva/uvb Strahlen. Gibt genügend Test Videos auf youtube wo billige Brillen getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (22. September 2018)

Besten Dank für eure Rückmeldung. Dann könnte man ja tatsächlich mal über eine günstige Kopie aus Fernost nachdenken. 

Eine Brille im Design der Adidas Zonyk Aero hat nicht vielleicht schon mal jemand bei denen gesichtet? Bisher stolpere ich eher über Oakley Varianten.


----------



## xlacherx (28. September 2018)

GuyHardforks schrieb:


> Polycarbonate schützt zuverlässig vor uva/uvb Strahlen. Gibt genügend Test Videos auf youtube wo billige Brillen getestet werden.



naja mag sein, trotzdem hat mir die Optik der Ching-Ling 100% Speedcraft echt nicht gefallen. Irgendwie hatte ich ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich davon Kopfweh bekommen habe (nach kürzester Zeit). Daher bin ich damit auch nie auf den Trail gefahren. 
Naja, die Box, welche mitgeliefert wird, war ganz nett  Den Rest hab ich entsorgt und mir ne Namenhafte Brille geholt. 

Ernsthaft... bevor ich mir die Augen mit ner 15€ China Brille kaputt mach, fahr ich entweder ohne, oder kauf mir ne günstige Markenbrille. 
Aber ist alles auch ne Einstellungssache. Bei Helmen, Protektoren usw. würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt geizen.


----------



## Deleted 410405 (20. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,
bin grad über die Sufu zu diesem Thema gestossen.
Für die neue Saison möchte ich mir eine neue Sonnenbrille zulegen.
Meine Favoriten wären die Oakley "Jawbreaker" oder die Oakley "Flight Jacket".
Welche der beiden Brillen würdet ihr für den Einsatz mit dem Enduro-Bike wählen... oder sind das beides Rennrad-Brillen ?

Danke


----------



## Hillcruiser (20. März 2019)

Habe auch seit 5 Jahren zwei Evil Eye im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hauptgrund war der Einsatz für Korrekturgläser, sodass ich trotz Sehstärke verschiedene Gläser fahren kann. Mittlerweile nutze ich sie auch beim Motorradfahren.
Vorteil ist zudem, dass es sie in 2 Größen gibt; besonders für meinen kleinen Kopf war es nicht so leicht eine passende Brille zu finden.
Zur Oakley kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## stecko (20. März 2019)

Snickie81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin grad über die Sufu zu diesem Thema gestossen.
> Für die neue Saison möchte ich mir eine neue Sonnenbrille zulegen.
> Meine Favoriten wären die Oakley "Jawbreaker" oder die Oakley "Flight Jacket".
> ...


Fahre seit zwei Jahren die Jawbreaker und bin absolut zufrieden. (Enduro,Trails Tour) 
Über die Optik lässt sich sicher streiten aber Funktion ist top! 

Habe hauptsächlich Prizim Road und Prizim Trail abwechselnd je nach Licht und Trails im einsatz. Für ganz dunkle Tage oder auch nachts habe ich mir diesen Herbst noch ein klares Glas gekauft. 
Werde auch weiterhin nur Oakley Brillen nutzen, funktionieren einfach


----------



## Deleted 410405 (20. März 2019)

stecko schrieb:


> Fahre seit zwei Jahren die Jawbreaker und bin absolut zufrieden. (Enduro,Trails Tour)
> Über die Optik lässt sich sicher streiten aber Funktion ist top!
> 
> Habe hauptsächlich Prizim Road und Prizim Trail abwechselnd je nach Licht und Trails im einsatz. Für ganz dunkle Tage oder auch nachts habe ich mir diesen Herbst noch ein klares Glas gekauft.
> Werde auch weiterhin nur Oakley Brillen nutzen, funktionieren einfach



Hi @stecko 
Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Einschätzung.
Über die Optik der Jawbreaker lässt es sich sicher wirklich streiten, schaut aber bei weitem deutlich besser aus als die Modelle, welche 100 % im Programm hat.
Mit welchem Helm nutzt Du denn die Jawbreaker ?


----------



## stecko (20. März 2019)

Snickie81 schrieb:


> Hi @stecko
> Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Einschätzung.
> Über die Optik der Jawbreaker lässt es sich sicher wirklich streiten, schaut aber bei weitem deutlich besser aus als die Modelle, welche 100 % im Programm hat.
> Mit welchem Helm nutzt Du denn die Jawbreaker ?



Sehr gerne 
Ich mag die Optik!
Fahre einen TroyLee A1, funktioniert wunderbar mit der Jawbreaker.

Zu anderen Halbschalen kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 410405 (21. März 2019)

stecko schrieb:


> Sehr gerne
> Ich mag die Optik!
> Fahre einen TroyLee A1, funktioniert wunderbar mit der Jawbreaker.
> 
> ...



Alles klaro und Danke.
Die Optik finde ich auch gut, deshalb habe ich mir die Jawbreaker auch ausgesucht.
Die Frage ist halt auch... steht mir die Brille und passt sie zu meinem Helm.
Bei mir in der Nähe hats zum Glück nen Oakley Store und war auch der Meinung, dass bei meinem letzten Besuch vor einem Monat auch Jawbreaker vorrätig waren.
Werde also mal meinen Helm schnappen und dorthin fahren.


----------



## Deleted 410405 (22. März 2019)

Hab mir grad ne schicke und vor allem unschlagbar günstige Jawbreaker zugelegt.
Der Oakley-Store in meiner Nähe hatte doch einige Modellvariationen und Farben zur Auswahl.
Auf den Bildern im Internet schaut die Brille irgendwie größer aus, als in Natura.

Passt auch gut zu meinem IXS Trail RS Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. Mai 2019)

hemorider schrieb:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-cycling-glasses.html
> 
> wird bei uns gern genutzt



übrigens Danke für den Tipp. Habe mich nun endlich mal darum gekümmert, mir ne neue Brille zu kaufen.
Hier die Chinesen-Oakley mit 5 Wechselgläser für schlappe 20€ aus dem spanischen Lager:


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juni 2019)

13 Rennradbrillen im ROADBIKE-Test: Photochromatische Rennrad-Brillen im Test
					

Eine Rennrad-Brille bewahrt die Augen vor vielen Gefahren. ROADBIKE hat 13 aktuelle selbsttönende Radbrillen von 65 bis 265 Euro getestet.




					www.roadbike.de
				





*Erkenntnisse aus dem Brillentest*
Die Ergebnisse zeigen – im Wortsinn – Licht und Schatten. Verlässlichen UV-Schutz bieten alle getesteten Brillenmodelle, die meisten nach dem gängigen australischen Standard 400 nm. Fast alle Brillen gefallen mit hohem Tragekomfort, bei den meisten lassen sich Bügel und Nasenpads individuell anpassen. Bei den Fahrtests waren beschlagene Scheiben, Zugluft oder gar tränende Augen mit keiner der Brillen ein echtes Problem.


Nur vier der 13 Brillen zeigten sehr gute Ergebnisse beim Test der Kratzfestigkeit, vier schnitten hier unterdurchschnittlich ab. Auffällig ist, dass kein signifikanter Qualitätsunterschied zwischen günstigen und teuren Brillen feststellbar war. Im Gegenteil: Während die günstigeren Modelle qualitativ dicht beieinanderliegen, entpuppten sich die beiden teuersten Brillen im Vergleich – die EvilEye von Adidas und Oakleys Flight Jacket – als wenig kratzfest und zeigten auch andere Schwächen.




*Vor- und Nachteile von selbstönenden Brillengläser*
In Sachen Fotochromie unterscheiden sich die Kandidaten stark: Manche Brillen ersetzen eher schwach getönte Modelle, andere decken einen weiten Bereich zwischen hell und dunkel ab, wenige verändern ihre Tönung nur minimal. Alles auch eine Frage persönlicher Vorlieben.


Alle Gläser tönen sich schnell ein und hellen zügig wieder auf, wenn auch nicht so schnell, dass abrupt wechselnde Lichtsituationen – etwa im Wald oder bei Tunneldurchfahrten – kompensiert werden können. Die Reaktionszeiten der Brillen miteinander zu vergleichen, ist aufgrund der individuell unterschiedlichen Tönungsspektren kaum sinnvoll möglich – sie wurden deshalb nicht bewertet. Übrigens: Einige Brillen dunkeln grenzwertig bis zur Sonnenbrillenkategorie 4 ein (nicht für den Straßenverkehr geeignet).

*Testfazit kompakt*
Die fotochromatischen Brillen im Test zeigen sehr unterschiedliche Stärken und Schwächen. In der Preiseklasse bis 120 Euro gab es den Testsieg für Alpinas günstige Eye-5 mit 78 von 100 möglichen Punkten (Sehr Gut) . Besonders kratzfest war in dieser Preisklasse die Casco SX-61, sie erhielt 76 Punkte (Sehr Gut). Auch für die Uvex Sportstyle gab es mit 74 Punkten noch ein Sehr Gut, allerdings werden die Gläser dieser Brille bei voller Tönung sehr dunkel.

Auch bei den Brillen über 120 Euro holte die Alpina S-Way QVM+ mit 77 Punkten (Sehr Gut) das beste Ergebnis. Ein sehr breites Tönungsspektrum zeigte die SiwssEye Iconic 3.0 (76 Punkte, Sehr Gut). Auch für die Rudy Project Tralyx (72 Punkte) und die Shimano S-Phyre X1-PL (72 Punkte) gab es ein 'Sehr Gut'.


----------



## Julz_s (22. Juni 2019)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin mit den Brillen von Smith äußerst zufrieden. Aktuell mit der hier: https://www.smithoptics.com/at/Root/Herren/Sonnenbrillen/Performance/Rebound/p/201244FRE60QE
(sowohl am MTB als auch im sonst )


----------



## mike79 (11. Juli 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> übrigens Danke für den Tipp. Habe mich nun endlich mal darum gekümmert, mir ne neue Brille zu kaufen.
> Hier die Chinesen-Oakley mit 5 Wechselgläser für schlappe 20€ aus dem spanischen Lager:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 859372


Hast von der zufällig einen genauen Link? Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus..
Zufrieden bislang damit?

Danke vorab


----------



## vitaminc (11. Juli 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hast von der zufällig einen genauen Link? Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus..
> Zufrieden bislang damit?
> 
> Danke vorab



Schau mal hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/store/3105032?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.768530efXTx4bF

Bin soweit zufrieden, muss aber gestehen dass ich oft ohne Brille fahre. Die Brille selbst ist am Bügel ziemlich eng, ich musste trotz meines schmalen Kopfes die Bügel erhitzen und etwas nach außen biegen, sonst drückt es hinter den Ohren.


----------



## Rockside (18. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

